# São Paulo • Old Downtown - Brazil



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Prédios Históricos no Centro Antigo - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


Vale do Anhangabaú - São Paulo por Francisco Aragão, no Flickr


São Paulo city hall por Aguinaldo Rocca, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

feijão com arroz por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr


Praça Ramos por Vitor Nisida, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Sem título por pedrorocha, no Flickr​


----------



## Geocarlos (Apr 22, 2010)

10


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

9/10


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

São Paulo B/W por D'Amico Rodrigo, no Flickr


Bike Sharing Station por Diego3336, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Praça da Sé por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Mosteiro de São Bento por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## claroscuro (Jul 2, 2004)

Impressive! Sao Paulo reminds me of some Northamerican cities.


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Viaduto Santa Ifigênia por Diego3336, no Flickr


Andando na chuva por Marciobien, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Catedral da Sé por Rodrigo_Soldon, no Flickr


Shopping Light // Longa Exposição. por Rafael Acorsi, no Flickr


Centro Velho, madrugada I por Alceu Bap, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Rua Líbero Baradó por Arthur Ortega, no Flickr


Hanging Gardens of Sao Paulo por Gutem, no Flickr

Old Sáo Paulo, New São Paulo por Ricardo Carreon, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

2784_Teatro_Municipal por jmbingo Studio BNG, no Flickr


2772_Teatro_Municipal por jmbingo Studio BNG, no Flickr


2825_Av_São_João por jmbingo Studio BNG, no Flickr


Praça Roosevelt por Elo Kyrmse, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Nikon F90X-Kodak Ektar por mlsirac, no Flickr


Canon-Kodak Colorplus 200 por mlsirac, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Viaduto do Chá por Plínio Dondon, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Tribunal de Justiça do Estado de São Paulo por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Tribunal de Justica_Panorama1 copy por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

São Paulo 4475 por João Fleury, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Praça da Sé por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Teatro Municipal - São Paulo por Victor Hugo Pinheiro, no Flickr


Pátio do Colégio - São Paulo por Victor Hugo Pinheiro, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Praça da Sé - São Paulo por Victor Hugo Pinheiro, no Flickr









https://www.flickr.com/photos/ckuwajima/10061767094​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Passeio de bicicleta no centro de São Paulo_0527 por Victor Hugo Pinheiro, no Flickr


São Paulo 4382 por João Fleury, no Flickr


São Paulo 4366 por João Fleury, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/carlosalk/3801648241/in/photostream/​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Horseshoe I por rodrigomcv, no Flickr


Vale do Anhangabaú por rodrigomcv, no Flickr


Light, Palms and buildings. por rodrigomcv, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Patio do Colegio por Jeferson | Fotografia por Hobby, no Flickr


Faculdade de Direito - Lgo. São Francisco por Jeferson | Fotografia por Hobby, no Flickr


Catedral da Sé em P&B por Jeferson | Fotografia por Hobby, no Flickr


P&B por Jeferson | Fotografia por Hobby, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Teatro Municipal - SP por Jeferson | Fotografia por Hobby, no Flickr


Edifio Altino Arantes - SP por Jeferson | Fotografia por Hobby, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

No Patio do Colégio em P&B por Jeferson | Fotografia por Hobby, no Flickr


Teatro Municipal | Centro de São Paulo | Brasil por Jeferson | Fotografia por Hobby, no Flickr​


----------



## yudibali2008 (May 3, 2008)

8.5/10


----------



## tiban (May 22, 2014)

7/10


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Viaduto do Chá por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Theatro Municipal por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Rua Quirino de Andrade por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Viaduto Santa Efigênia por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Catedral da Sé por w andrade, no Flickr


São Paulo por w andrade, no Flickr


Páteo do Colégio por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Primeiro Tribunal da Alçada Civil (Antigo Edifício da Bolsa de Mercadorias), São Paulo por twiga_swala, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Escola de Música Tom Jobim por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr


Movimento no CCBB por Eli K Hayasaka, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

ByTchello









ByTchello









ByTchello​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Sao Paulo Praca da Republica por artenovaphotos, no Flickr


Arquivo D700 por PauloMagoo, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

"A função de São Paulo é ligar o Brasil ao resto do mundo." por viniciusigordossantos, no Flickr


"A função de São Paulo é ligar o Brasil ao resto do mundo." por viniciusigordossantos, no Flickr


"A função de São Paulo é ligar o Brasil ao resto do mundo." por viniciusigordossantos, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Sampa #SãoPaulo por viniciusigordossantos, no Flickr


Sampa #SãoPaulo por viniciusigordossantos, no Flickr​


----------



## c.concrete (Jan 4, 2014)

Sampa #SãoPaulo por viniciusigordossantos, no Flickr


Sampa #SãoPaulo por viniciusigordossantos, no Flickr


#ILoveSP #SP #SãoPauloCity #Metrópole #CidadeDeTodosOsPovos #SãoPaulo #Brazil por viniciusigordossantos, no Flickr​


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

99% of these photos are city shots not skyline shots. This is a skyline thread.


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

^^ Yes, I agree so I am moving this to Urban Showcase, and closing the poll. I absolutely loved looking at these photos and they brought me back so many wonderful memories of Sampa!


----------

